# ***1000 credits***Avatar



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

To whoever resizes this gif to a usable size on the forum for me to use.

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg102/kidnateBE/rodrigo-nogueira_tim-sylvia.gif


----------

